
Why do people love to say that correlation does not imply causation? - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2012/10/correlation_does_not_imply_causation_how_the_internet_fell_in_love_with_a_stats_class_clich_.single.html
======
stephengillie
Because it's one of the few easy truths that most people don't really get.

